

We All Need To Get Over Privacy - warkaiser
http://www.alexwilhelm.com/alex_wilhelm/2009/02/we-all-need-to-get-over-privacy.html
Is privacy dead on the internet? Can you truly keep something to your self?
======
CalmQuiet
The Facebook brouhaha isn't only about privacy. It's about (increasingly) huge
corporations making arbitrary power grabs with little concern for individuals
(i.e., customers, paying or not) who give value to the corporation's business.

And it's about: changing the rules in mid-stream: kind of a bait-n-switch.
Glad it works for Wilhelm. Doesn't work for me.

